# Holocaust Evidence



## Viktor (Dec 16, 2015)

On Thursday, September 30, 2010 2:22:02 PM UTC-7, Joe Bruno wrote: 
> Major Evidence of the Holocaust 
> 
> 
> > Nizkor Website 
> 
> 
> Holocaust Educational Resource
> 
> > Testimony of Auschwitz Commandant Hoess 
> 
> 
> http://www.law.umkc.edu/faculty/projects/ftrials/nuremberg/hoesstest.... 
> 
> 
> > Statement by the American Historical Association: 
> 
> 
> Google Groups
> 
> > The Avalon Project-Transcripts of the Nuremberg Trials 
> > None of the defendants ever denied the exterminations 
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : Documents in Law, History and Diplomacy
> 
> 
> > Where Does the Six Million Number Come From 
> 
> 
> Google Groups
> 
> 
> > NOTE: The 4 million number for Auschwitz was a estimate, based on 
> > faulty assumptions, compiled by Soviet forensic scientists in a hurry 
> > for Stalin. It is not included in the six million computation. 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust History Project 
> http://www.holocaust-history.org/auschwitz/body-disposal/
> 
> 
> > Adolf Eichmann in His Own Words:He never denied the exterminations. 
> > His sole defense was 
> > that he was just following Orders: 
> 
> 
> Adolf Eichmann's Final Plea: "In His Own Words" |
> 
> 
> > Dr Hoettl Speaks 
> 
> 
> Google Groups... 
> 
> 
> > The Einsatzgruppen 
> 
> 
> Einsatzgruppen
> 
> 
> > Gas Chamber Links 
> 
> 
> Google Groups
> 
>  Diary entry of Goebbels-The Fuhrer says the Jews must be 
> annihilated: 
> 
> 
> 
> > Google Groups
> 
> 
> Hitler's Promise- To Annihilate The Jews 
> http://groups.google.com/group/alt.revisionism/browse_thread/thread/f... 
> 
> The Holocaust In Photos 
> http://www.zwoje-scrolls.com/shoah/camps.html

Allied movies of Nazi Concentration Camps


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 16, 2015)

There's enough evidence out there for anyone who wants to understand. 

However in a world filled with easy access to information, people are using a tactic more often that is simply to ignore things and then make a case that ignores important information.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 16, 2015)

The Holocaust myth is the biggest ponzi scam in the history of the world.   .....


----------



## Grandma (Dec 16, 2015)

Sunni, I don't think you understand what a ponzi scam is.

At any rate, the Holocaust happened. My dad helped liberate one of the camps.


----------



## theliq (Dec 16, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Holocaust myth is the biggest ponzi scam in the history of the world.   .....


No Sunni,My father too was an administrator responsible for checking the ID's etc of the remaining "Inmates".,during and after the liberation of these Concentration Camps, he had his own pics,and disgusting they were,he made the local population view these awful scenes,most said they never knew what was happening..........maybe they never saw the clouds of smoke billowing over their village..NOT..steve


----------



## Penelope (Dec 17, 2015)

Do you think this is a holocaust?

*This section became known as Yevsektsia (alternative spelling: Yevsektsiya — the acronym of the department name in Russian) and was run by Jews.*

*These* *Jewish communists were incredibly ruthless in stamping out any type of religious activity by fellow Jews. They killed rabbis, closed the yeshivos and synagogues, banned all religious practices, and enforced it by getting friends to turn in neighbors, children to turn in parents and send them to Siberia for observing the religion. It was the Yevsektsia more than anything else that destroyed the Jewish community in Russia. (by Rabbi* *Berel Wein)*
Jewish Europe Between the Wars


----------



## Penelope (Dec 17, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Holocaust myth is the biggest ponzi scam in the history of the world.   .....



How dare the Jews make WWII about them, when over 65-85 million perished, Germans, Russians, Gypsies, Americans, Russians, Britain's, Japanese, Poles, Muslims and Jews, but then again, Judea declared war on Germany. The only one to make out were the atheist Jews, got Palestine, and trillions due to the Shoal industry.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2015)

Ah yes and our resident wannabe grand wizard Penelope chimes in.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Holocaust myth is the biggest ponzi scam in the history of the world.   .....


Right on cue........


----------



## Penelope (Dec 17, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ah yes and our resident wannabe grand wizard Penelope chimes in.........



Would you consider what is described in my above post was a Holocaust, jews killing jews??


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes and our resident wannabe grand wizard Penelope chimes in.........
> ...


And Christians killed Christians, and Muslims killed Muslims, and Buddhists killed Buddhists etc ad nauseum........
Other than your obvious hatred of Jews what's your point?


----------



## Silent Warrior (Dec 17, 2015)

Don't forget, American Germans killed Germans, American Italians killed Italians and American Japanese killed Japanese. In other words people killed people so penelope, your point is foolish.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Holocaust myth is the biggest ponzi scam in the history of the world.   .....
> ...




Which Jew said WWII was about them?????
LOL! The headline "Judea declares war on Germany" appeared in  a British newspaper. No Jew ever said it.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 18, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Holocaust myth is the biggest ponzi scam in the history of the world.   .....



You're a Sunni Muslim? Islam is the religion that has a rule called Taqqiyah, which tells Muslims to lie to advance the cause of Islam.
I wouldn't trust you to give me the right time, jackass/


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 18, 2015)

Viktor said:


> You're a Sunni Muslim? Islam is the religion that has a rule called Taqqiyah, which tells Muslims to lie to advance the cause of Islam.
> I wouldn't trust you to give me the right time, jackass/


You sound like a great guy and are totally straight.   .....


----------



## Penelope (Dec 18, 2015)

Viktor said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



No kidding in the Sun newspaper. Sanctions is what they meant, and Jews ran Britain at the time.  Jews never talk about WWII, they talk about the "holocaust", like WWII was all about them, but it was, since they started it.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 31, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Jewish Bolshevism is a Myth:

Jewish Bolshevism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Penelope (Dec 31, 2015)

Viktor said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Viktor said:
> ...



No its not, read my signature.


----------



## konradv (Dec 31, 2015)

Scratch marks on the inside an Auschwitz gas chamber

*




*

40 of the Most Powerful Images Ever Captured on Film - Page 39 of 41 - coViral


----------



## The Great Goose (Dec 31, 2015)

It happened.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 31, 2015)

konradv said:


> Scratch marks on the inside an Auschwitz gas chamber
> 
> *
> 
> ...



that pic means nothing. Read my sig. The red army was atheist jews.


----------



## konradv (Dec 31, 2015)

Penelope said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Scratch marks on the inside an Auschwitz gas chamber
> ...


You've got to be really blinded by your biases to suggest that the scratches were planted post-war.  I feel sorry for you, wallowing in your hate.  There's all sorts of evidence in areas of Europe not liberated by the Soviets.  Wake up before it's too late.


----------



## Leon2014 (Feb 6, 2017)

konradv said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



These scratches have been added recently using coins and not finger nails.

I'm a forensic investigator so I know these things.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Feb 6, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> The Holocaust myth is the biggest ponzi scam in the history of the world.   .....


You are a terrible person.


----------



## konradv (Feb 6, 2017)

Leon2014 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You've been there and know better than all the forensic investigators over the years?  Please give us a cite to your forensic research.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 6, 2017)

I was born and raised in America, where all school children are indoctrinated to accept the official Holocaust story as 100% factual.

It wasn't until later in life that I did my own research on the subject. Not to debunk it, but to learn more about the alleged event from a historical perspective.

But the more I delved into the official narrative, the more I found factual inconsistencies, bogus physical evidence, and even blatant outright lies.

I am not a denier, but a revisionist. In that the official holocaust story as told, needs to be re-examined and corrected for inaccuracies based on new evidence. We do this with every other historical event to get to the truth.

So why not apply the same scientific rigor to the so called Holocaust?   .....


----------



## Leon2014 (Feb 8, 2017)

konradv said:


> Leon2014 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Tell me about all the forensic investigations?


----------



## konradv (Feb 8, 2017)

Leon2014 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Leon2014 said:
> ...


You tell me.  You're the one making wild assertions contrary to what has been known since immediately after the war.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Feb 9, 2017)

The only evidence I ever needed was the word of my grandfather who saw the death camps first hand.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 9, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Jews ran Britain at the time.



King George V ... Seriously Jewish looking ...


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 9, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> The Holocaust myth is the biggest ponzi scam in the history of the world.   .....


Funny Sunni Man -- be careful because somebody might take you seriously.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Jews ran Britain at the time.
> ...


Adolf himself was also seriously Jewish looking -- and also 1/4th Jewish on his father's side.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 9, 2017)

WheelieAddict said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Holocaust myth is the biggest ponzi scam in the history of the world.   .....
> ...


Sunni Man was joking.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 9, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> I was born and raised in America, where all school children are indoctrinated to accept the official Holocaust story as 100% factual.
> 
> It wasn't until later in life that I did my own research on the subject. Not to debunk it, but to learn more about the alleged event from a historical perspective.
> 
> ...


Ok so there have been some exaggerations.

What less would you expect from Jewish journalism?

But we do have enough photos to prove it did happen.

The quantification may be inaccurate maybe, sure, but we have no doubt that it did happen to a major extent.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 9, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> I was born and raised in America, where all school children are indoctrinated to accept the official Holocaust story as 100% factual.
> 
> It wasn't until later in life that I did my own research on the subject. Not to debunk it, but to learn more about the alleged event from a historical perspective.
> 
> ...



I was born in the USA and attended public schools from kindergarten thru Doctrate.     I never learned
anything about the Holocaust  in school.      I did learn about about the relatives I WOULD HAVE had ---had sunni like shit not murdered them.     As an adult I did get to examine  (physically)  some of the survivors.  
Most importantly ----I did read the islamo-Nazi propaganda that fluttered about my  semi-rural, semi-suburban town.    and later on I came into contact with the vile products of the filth of the mosque education---ie the widom of those who licked the shitty as of a rapist pig born of a whore in mecca-----and even visited mosques where I listened to the FILTH of the khutbah jumaat whilst struggling not to vomit


----------



## theliq (Feb 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I was born and raised in America, where all school children are indoctrinated to accept the official Holocaust story as 100% factual.
> ...


I agree with you Rosie(with a qualifier this would not have been Islamo but White Nazi Trash) your time line is out of sync....steve, the Sunni comment is out of order and stupid....Viva The Jews,Viva The Palestinians


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 9, 2017)

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



nope----the literature itself is islamo Nazi------in fact some of it was written by Nazi war criminals who escaped to the loving arms of their muslim admirers in Syria and Egypt and a few converted to the stench of islam.    The town of my childhood did harbor lots of white Nazi trash who ate the shit..   The very same stuff is taught in SCHOOL  in muslim cesspits


----------



## theliq (Feb 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Well not Thank God Rosie,here....Keep Strong...steve


----------



## Leon2014 (Feb 9, 2017)

konradv said:


> Leon2014 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



What forensic investigators?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow, next they'll have evidence that water is wet....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 9, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes and our resident wannabe grand wizard Penelope chimes in.........
> ...



You claim Hitler was a JOOO, Ahmed?


----------



## Leon2014 (Feb 9, 2017)

konradv said:


> Leon2014 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



There have been no investigations (except for Leuchter).


----------



## whitehall (Feb 9, 2017)

Joe Bruno? Who the hell is Joe Bruno and why is it necessary to prove a freaking fact that nobody in the sane world disputes?


----------



## Leon2014 (Feb 10, 2017)

whitehall said:


> Joe Bruno? Who the hell is Joe Bruno and why is it necessary to prove a freaking fact that nobody in the sane world disputes?



What are you talking about?


----------



## Leon2014 (Feb 10, 2017)

That's an interesting thing...


Why didn't Spielberg gas them, why just shower them, what's the point of that?


----------



## brazen (Feb 15, 2017)

Viktor said:


> On Thursday, September 30, 2010 2:22:02 PM UTC-7, Joe Bruno wrote:
> > Major Evidence of the Holocaust
> >
> >
> ...



  The holocaust was largely a fraud.  Deal with it.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 16, 2017)

brazen said:


> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> > On Thursday, September 30, 2010 2:22:02 PM UTC-7, Joe Bruno wrote:
> ...



like the genocide in Cambodia and the Genocide of the American natives and
the 1955  World Series baseball game between the Yankees and the Dodgers and the fake  magna carta?


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 16, 2017)

Some people don't seem to like Jewish people. No, actually, it's stronger than 'don't like'. It is a phenomenon that has always mystified me, always seemed so stupid, trite, gratuitous. Jews are exactly like everyone else, just as bad and just as good; no different. I just don't 'get' it.
So, these 'jewhaters' can't stand that Jews exploit what happened in WWII for various reasons and causes. 'Jewhaters' then attack history in order to diminish support for those they hate. Is the exploitation wrong? Actually, it changes very little and is rather benign, even understandable. Is 'holocaust denial' wrong? Profoundly! It subverts intellectual honesty, history, education, and appreciation for human life. There is not and cannot be any defense for what the Hitlerian movement inflicted on the world. Anyone who truly associates and sympathizes with it places him or her self in a special category separate from sanity, reason and human sensitivity.


----------



## grapple (Feb 21, 2017)

Viktor said:


> On Thursday, September 30, 2010 2:22:02 PM UTC-7, Joe Bruno wrote:
> > Major Evidence of the Holocaust
> >
> >
> ...



  Has anybody ever pointed out what an idiot you are?  It must be nice to be able to spew your bullshit without being banned or having your thread deleted.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 21, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> The Holocaust myth is the biggest ponzi scam in the history of the world.   .....


Eisenhower knew there would be "people" like you.


----------



## grapple (Feb 21, 2017)

Viktor said:


> On Thursday, September 30, 2010 2:22:02 PM UTC-7, Joe Bruno wrote:
> > Major Evidence of the Holocaust
> >
> >
> ...



  Has anybody ever pointed out what an idiot you are?  It must be nice to be able to spew your bullshit without being banned or having your thread deleted.


----------



## grapple (Feb 21, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> There's enough evidence out there for anyone who wants to understand.
> 
> However in a world filled with easy access to information, people are using a tactic more often that is simply to ignore things and then make a case that ignores important information.



  Are you saying the holocaust was real?  Or that it was largely a fraud.


----------



## grapple (Feb 21, 2017)

Grandma said:


> Sunni, I don't think you understand what a ponzi scam is.
> 
> At any rate, the Holocaust happened. My dad helped liberate one of the camps.



  You are an idiot and your father lied.


----------



## jillian (Feb 21, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> There's enough evidence out there for anyone who wants to understand.
> 
> However in a world filled with easy access to information, people are using a tactic more often that is simply to ignore things and then make a case that ignores important information.



The Germans kept very specific records. Anyone who is a denier is a lying antisemite


----------



## jillian (Feb 21, 2017)

grapple said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni, I don't think you understand what a ponzi scam is.
> ...



Poor pondscum


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 21, 2017)

I don't understand why you guys bother with the retards rejects and filth that would deny the holocaust? They are not worth the time or effort to start separate threads about it, they appear in all other threads and prove their ignorance and stupidity nearly daily . No need to start a thread to draw them out their abject stupidity is on display daily here.


----------



## grapple (Feb 21, 2017)

theliq said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Holocaust myth is the biggest ponzi scam in the history of the world.   .....
> ...



  Lying scumbag!  Parroting your parrot father's lies.  What were those "clouds of smoke."  Jews being burned in ovens at Auschwitz possibly?  Though the place DIDN'T have any gas chamber, they did have a crematorium.   You can even see a smokestack next to it today.  Is that where the "smoke" came from?  Well that smokestack was built by the Russians after the war to try and sell the bullshit you and your father spread.  And that sham smokestack wasn't even connected to the crematorium.  So it would have been pretty  difficult for the smoke you imagine to have come from it.  Asshole.


----------



## grapple (Feb 21, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Do you think this is a holocaust?
> 
> *This section became known as Yevsektsia (alternative spelling: Yevsektsiya — the acronym of the department name in Russian) and was run by Jews.*
> 
> ...



  What a bunch of lying loser horseshit!!!  Only religions other than judaism were persecuted.  I will include a picture and quote from the head of the Russian NKVD.  Just click on imgur below.   Print it up, roll it up and cram it up your lying ass!  




Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## grapple (Feb 21, 2017)

konradv said:


> Scratch marks on the inside an Auschwitz gas chamber
> 
> *
> 
> ...



  There was no gas chamber.  Neither were there anywhere.  So suck it.


----------



## grapple (Feb 21, 2017)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> The only evidence I ever needed was the word of my grandfather who saw the death camps first hand.



  Your grandfather was telling you lies.


----------



## grapple (Feb 21, 2017)

jillian said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > There's enough evidence out there for anyone who wants to understand.
> ...



  Moron.


----------



## grapple (Feb 21, 2017)

jillian said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



  If I am pondscum, you are something far lower.


----------



## grapple (Feb 21, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I don't understand why you guys bother with the retards rejects and filth that would deny the holocaust? They are not worth the time or effort to start separate threads about it, they appear in all other threads and prove their ignorance and stupidity nearly daily . No need to start a thread to draw them out their abject stupidity is on display daily here.



  Face it jackoff.  You can't handle the truth.  Care to debate the issue of the holocaust dickwad?  Let me know if you ever heard of a forum that would allow such debate.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 21, 2017)

Viktor said:


> On Thursday, September 30, 2010 2:22:02 PM UTC-7, Joe Bruno wrote:
> > Major Evidence of the Holocaust
> >
> >
> ...


Interesting post, Viktor, but since you didn't comment, what is your opinion of the German "Final Solution" to Jews?  Agree? Disagree?  Fake News?  What?


----------



## Penelope (Feb 21, 2017)

grapple said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think this is a holocaust?
> ...



That comes from a jewish site, deal with them. The secular jews?? (if one can call them jews) do not like the orthodox ones, even today.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 21, 2017)

grapple said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why you guys bother with the retards rejects and filth that would deny the holocaust? They are not worth the time or effort to start separate threads about it, they appear in all other threads and prove their ignorance and stupidity nearly daily . No need to start a thread to draw them out their abject stupidity is on display daily here.
> ...



In the US we are allowed to use our brains, for awhile longer at least.


----------



## grapple (Feb 21, 2017)

Penelope said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



  Both are getting along well enough in Israel.  Also, despite how they might feel about each other, they hate the goyim more.


----------



## grapple (Feb 21, 2017)

Penelope said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



  Hold to that delusion if it makes you feel better.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 21, 2017)

grapple said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think this is a holocaust?
> ...


You poor, poor thing.


----------



## grapple (Feb 21, 2017)

bodecea said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



  Are you saying the picture of the head of the NKVD and what he said is untrue?


----------



## Penelope (Feb 21, 2017)

grapple said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > grapple said:
> ...



True they hate us more, your right. But the zealots Jews in Israel do not get along with the seculars. It was the same in the first century, when Rome had to put an end to it, the infighting among the jews.

That picture was one of Stalins jews,

Ynetnews Opinion - Stalin's Jews


----------



## grapple (Feb 21, 2017)

Penelope said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




   Zealots, seculars?  You aren't saying a whole lot.  And as I said, they get along with each other well enough.  As for Stalins jews, it is more like Stalin was one of the jews non-jews.  (If he was non-jew)  Karl Marx was a jew.  So was Trotsky.  Lenin was only a quarter jewish.  Most of the Bolshevik leadership was jewish.  But getting back to the secular thing, I will include a picture with quote.  You tell me.  Was he a religious jew or a "secular" jew.


----------



## konradv (Feb 21, 2017)

grapple said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Scratch marks on the inside an Auschwitz gas chamber
> ...


Revisionist history.  The evidence is in the German files and admitted to by many of the participants.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Feb 21, 2017)

grapple said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > The only evidence I ever needed was the word of my grandfather who saw the death camps first hand.
> ...


Whatever fuck face. My Grandfather had more integrity in his bowel movements than a shit ton of ignorant bastards like yourself.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 21, 2017)

grapple said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > There's enough evidence out there for anyone who wants to understand.
> ...



Definitely real. I mean, I've met people who were in it.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 21, 2017)

jillian said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > There's enough evidence out there for anyone who wants to understand.
> ...



Well, the problem with records is that they can be manipulated. If you look at a source, you have to ask yourself some questions, and one of those questions is, could someone else have written these? It would have been highly unlikely that the allied forces would have done this, but not impossible.


----------



## konradv (Feb 21, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


The records are all over Europe wherever the Germans invaded.  A paperwork scam of that magnitude is inconceivable.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 21, 2017)

konradv said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Inconceivable, but not impossible, right? I mean, many things are inconceivable but are actually real. People can't conceive that the universe wasn't made by a God, but that doesn't mean it is so. You have to remember that the allies controlled Europe after WW2. It's possible they decided to plant lots of evidence. Again, it would have been very difficult and you have to wonder what they'd have gotten out of it, but it's not impossible.


----------



## grapple (Feb 22, 2017)

konradv said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



  Does the term "delusional brainwashed kweer" hold any significance for you when you look in a mirror?  In warfare, demonizing the enemy is a tactic as old as the hills.  Just about everything you have heard and continue to hear about Hitler and WW II in general is an outright lie!  Do you know what it means when "history is written by the victors?"  It means that things like German files are faked too.

  As for what any Germans may have "admitted," people who are tortured are known to admit to much.  Are you so stupid as to think that the allies didn't torture too?  To illustrate my point, consider this.  About 280,000 jews died in jewish internment camps from disease outbreaks and lack of food.  None were gassed.  The main reason for the disease outbreaks and lack of food was due to Germany getting the shit bombed out of it.  But after the war, the allies took many ex-German soldiers and held them in Europe as prisoners of ex-war.  The allied forces lacked for nothing.  But under the "care" of the Americans, British and French, 1.5 to 1.7 million of them were murdered!  

  Don't believe it?  Enter into your browser "Eisenhower's Holocaust."  Thank your lucky fuckin stars that I'm not allowed to tell more of the REAL truth around here to the degree that I would like to.


----------



## grapple (Feb 22, 2017)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...



  So for you, lies = integrity.  How pathetic, fuckface.  Tell me kweerbait.  Do you believe that for at least a couple of years before the war ended, Germany was getting the shit bombed out of it?  Could that have had anything to do with the poor conditions in the internment camps before your lying grandfather had a chance to see any of them???  Also, let's look at the worst of the worst "death camp."  Auschwitz.  They are a couple of pictures of a swimming pool they had for inmates there.  Print up two sets of each picture.  Roll them up.  Then dig up your grandfather and shove one set up his ass.  Then shove the other set up your ass.


----------



## konradv (Feb 22, 2017)

grapple said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > grapple said:
> ...


Does worthless punk mean anything to you?  Anyone with half a brain knows gassing occurred and, even if it didn't, bullets in the back of the head and starvation amount to the same thing in the end.  Why should I thank my lucky stars you can't tell me more?  I can handle the truth and have never claimed the Allies were perfect.  You're the one that's claiming something never happened despite mountains of evidence.


----------



## grapple (Feb 22, 2017)

konradv said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



  There was no gas chamber at either Auschwitz or Buchenwald.  And if they didn't gas jews there, the chances are zero that they gassed them anyplace else.  Do you understand that much?  I am guessing not.  Because when a duckling is hatched when a human is around, the duckling will become imprinted on the human.  In a similar way, (assuming you are White) you have been imprinted with lies about Hitler and WW II in general.  So it is quite likely that you are UNABLE to understand the truth.

  Next, it is interesting how you can sound like you would be willing to listen to the truth.  Shall we put it to the test?  I can point you to one thread that wasn't deleted.  It only had discussion on the thread closed down to debate and the person who wrote it banned.  Go to that little search box near the top of the page and enter into it, "The Holocaust.  The Fake History."  Read it and thank your lucky stars that debate on the thread is no longer allowed.  (Freedom of speech my ass!)


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Feb 22, 2017)

grapple said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > grapple said:
> ...


Baby adolph, tough guy behind a keyboard. I have to ask what is your experience in the military ?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 22, 2017)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...


Why engage rejects like this? He is beyond ignorant and won't change. His idea of debate is to start name calling the instant something is said he disagrees with. He has proven it in this thread repeatedly.


----------



## grapple (Feb 22, 2017)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...



  Is that the best response you can come up with for what I have said or to the pictures I posted?  What my military experience is?  Too bad that doesn't have anything to do with anything.  Care to try again?


----------



## grapple (Feb 22, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > grapple said:
> ...



  Not a very good retort.  What does that have to do with holocaust evidence.  Also, would you care to talk about ignorance?  If I was allowed to say what I wanted to say, then maybe we could talk more about "ignorance."  But as far as holocaust evidence goes, I found an interesting thread I can direct you to.  Go to that little search box near the top of the page and enter into it, "The Holocaust.  The Fake History."  Then hit enter.

  Here is an interesting point about REAL ignorance.  This thread was started to make the bullshit claim that there was holocaust evidence.  No doubt it will remain open.  (Unless my responses cause the mods to close it)  The thread I pointed you too was closed down to debate and the person who wrote it was banned.  If that doesn't tell you something, nothing I can say will make any sense to you.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 22, 2017)

grapple said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...


80 years of evidence numerous courts millions of eye witnesses and convictions, written records photographic evidence physical evidence all prove you are a fool , delusional or simply a liar.


----------



## grapple (Feb 22, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



  I take it that you didn't look up the thread I mentioned then.  That's right.  Choose to remain ignorant and claim like a delusional person to know what you are talking about.  I don't think that approach is going to serve you well.  By the way, I left a reply in a thread in the history section called "The Jewish Genocide."  In It, I mentioned your username.  (Or should I say losername)  Seeing how it isn't closed down to debate like the other thread, maybe you might be willing to share some delusional thoughts on it.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 22, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Do you think this is a holocaust?
> 
> *This section became known as Yevsektsia (alternative spelling: Yevsektsiya — the acronym of the department name in Russian) and was run by Jews.*
> 
> ...


I read the page and it seems you omitted quite a number of facts.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 22, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think this is a holocaust?
> ...



A bit bias, there was a reason the European countries didn't want Jews, communism, and that is between the wars, lets go before the wars and Warsaw Poland. There is a long time span before the first WW and 2nd.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 22, 2017)

brazen said:


> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> > On Thursday, September 30, 2010 2:22:02 PM UTC-7, Joe Bruno wrote:
> ...



^ Was Cultsmasher?

Nobody's going to convince me the holocaust didn't happen.

My friend's dad has 2 gold (mostly) Jew-filling ashtrays, a Jewskin lampshade, 2 mausers, a Luger, and a box of ammo for the Luger.


----------



## grapple (Feb 22, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> brazen said:
> 
> 
> > Viktor said:
> ...



  WOW!  Just fukin WOW!  What a buffoon you are! First of all, what in the hell is a "jew-filling ashtray" supposed to be.  An ashtray decorated with the gold tooth fillings of jews?  Don't you suppose that even "if" the Germans did such a thing, they wouldn't have used the gold toward the war effort?  Next, there was NEVER a lampshade made out of jew skin.  They tried to prove such a point after the war in a trial of a woman they (wrongly) called "The bitch of Buchenwald."  Even back then, the allied prosecutors were unable to prove it.  And they had the power to make Mother Teresa look guilty!

  Here is another interesting point.  This thread, supporting the holocaust, is unlikely to get closed down to debate.  But I can direct you to a thread that was.  Just enter into that little search box neat the top of the page, "The Holocaust.  The Fake Evidence."  I would like to hear what you think of it.  But I can't.  It's closed down to debate!  That is the strength of your holocaust supporting bullshit.

  Now if you want to talk about some REAL holocaust stuff, take a look at the thread that right now is showing up in the listings just below this one called "The Jewish Genocide."  You delusional, lying scumbag.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 22, 2017)

grapple said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...


It tells me that after your thread got locked and you were banned, you opened a new account, and by way of referencing this old thread; are attempting to rekindle discussion on the matter. How'd I do?


----------



## grapple (Feb 22, 2017)

Vastator said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



  I would rather tell you how you do.  In the form of telling me anything I said anywhere, under whatever guise you would like to imagine, what I said that is wrong.  Or would you prefer to try to get me banned.  And make that nasty ole truth just go away.


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 22, 2017)

Eichmann was not a criminal.  Like most modern civil servants, he followed the laws and regulations of his country blindly.  Why do we knock Eichmann, when we expect the same from our officials?


----------



## grapple (Feb 22, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Eichmann was not a criminal.  Like most modern civil servants, he followed the laws and regulations of his country blindly.  Why do we knock Eichmann, when we expect the same from our officials?



  Chances are that anything bad said about Eichmann was just as much bullshit as everything else.  If you want a little better clue as to what Eichmann might have been guilty of, look up the thread, "The Holocaust.  The Fake Evidence."  Though obviously, it is closed down to debate.  Also, there should be a thread near this one in the listings called, "The Jewish Genocide."  Compare that to what Eichmann "might" have been guilty of.  It isn't even on the same planet!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 22, 2017)

grapple said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > brazen said:
> ...



Some forum troll is not going to tell me about things I've seen and handled.

oh! There was a never a Jewskin lampshade? Yeah, My American ass just thought up like 30 years ago, right?

 I suppose I never got to play with a Luger and I couldn't still go to my friend's house and he still has the Mausers, huh?

Lugers were a lot different than modern pistols. You pulled the sight thingy up from the back to rack a round. Very unlike slide pistols.


----------



## theliq (Feb 22, 2017)

grapple said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...






Who said anything about Auschwitz ????????? I will take your post as a SAD inditement sic of  the type of  MORON  YOU R.......So  you are saying the Holocaust  Never Occurred.............Fcuk  people like you  make me sick.......The Missing History of Ravensbrück, The Nazi Concentration Camp for Women...

As I said SICK....to Demonize and Deny the Holocaust is it insult the Jewish People and Humanity.....you low - life


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 22, 2017)

grapple said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > grapple said:
> ...



Just because history is written by the victors, and demonizing the enemy is a part of warfare, that doesn't mean everything they say is false. That's not logical. Within everything that is said there is usually some part truth to it, and some part interpretation.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 22, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I read the page and it seems you omitted quite a number of facts.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 22, 2017)

theliq said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



To claim the Holocaust was only about Jewish people is to play with history.


----------



## theliq (Feb 22, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


Nothing that Creep says is of any factuality ,I expected better from you Frigid


----------



## theliq (Feb 22, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > grapple said:
> ...


You ARE BEING SOMEWHAT PEDANTIC NOW FRIGID


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Feb 22, 2017)

grapple said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > grapple said:
> ...





grapple said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > grapple said:
> ...


Let me tell you what your doing wrong here mini-Eichman


grapple said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...


I would have debated you with glee, I believe wholeheartedly in freedom of speech but you called my grandfather. a liar, a man that spent 26 years in the service so that people like yourself could freely come on to sites like this and insult people. So I'm going to ignore you and your"proof" mini-mengele.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 22, 2017)

theliq said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > grapple said:
> ...



On both sides I'm seeing a lack of logic. 

On one side it's "the Holocaust happened because I know it happened" and on the other "the Holocaust didn't happen because I know it didn't happen". What's the point of just declaring what you've decided you know? People need to use evidence and their brain.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 22, 2017)

theliq said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



No, I'm not. 

The right wing Jews have used the Holocaust as a way of getting what they want. They've decided it was only they who suffered, and no one else can have claim to this suffering. That annoys me greatly.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 22, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Wrong we have reams of evidence the Holocaust happened, pictures people testimony, physical evidence documents film court cases and verdicts. The evidence is a mountain.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 22, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



You say I'm wrong, and then go and provide evidence for something else other than what I said. 

Yes, there's lots of evidence the Holocaust happened. That doesn't mean you can come on here and just demand that everyone accept what you say.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 23, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


LOL it happened but we can not tell people it happened? We can't expect people to except reality and facts? What delusional world do you live in?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 23, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I don't know why you're saying what you're saying. 

Did I say you couldn't tell people something happened? No. Did I say people shouldn't expect to accept reality and facts? No. So?????


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 23, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


You just said we can not expect people to believe the facts and not accept what we say.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 23, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Ah, see, here's your problem, you didn't read what I wrote. 

I said that one two sides people just "know stuff" without ever looking at it. That wasn't anything like what you just claimed I said.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 23, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...





grapple said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > grapple said:
> ...



Now I'm not sure, he is a zealot of epic proportion. Secular and orthodox can both be brutal.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 23, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



So you think the Germans had time to make lampshades, read about the Kitos war, that is where this came from.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 23, 2017)

The Germans no doubt have been villainized beyond truthful reality. Such is the price of defeat in warfare...


----------



## Penelope (Feb 23, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Eichmann was not a criminal.  Like most modern civil servants, he followed the laws and regulations of his country blindly.  Why do we knock Eichmann, when we expect the same from our officials?



You know what really bugs me is they are still going around  finding aged German soldiers, even an accountant in his mid nineties and prosecuting them and Germany allows this BS, they were doing their job, if they didn't they were shot or sent to a concentration camp.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2017)

Penelope said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Eichmann was not a criminal.  Like most modern civil servants, he followed the laws and regulations of his country blindly.  Why do we knock Eichmann, when we expect the same from our officials?
> ...



why does it  "bug"  you?      I doubt that the citizens of Germany would object other then the few Nazis left there.   Eichmann was not a criminal according to the laws of Germany at the time he worked there but he was a criminal according to present German law.   Germany did not object to his abduction   Osama bin Laden was not a criminal according to Shariah law.    Pakistan did object to his abduction and the doctor who helped locate him was jailed.   Relatives of the victims of Osama bin Laden---did not object to his
execution.    
     You are living in the wrong country, penny, dear


----------



## Penelope (Feb 23, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



It was a war, and you need to get over it.  To make WWII about Jews is wrong.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2017)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



for jews,   World War II  was very important because people like
you were intent upon annihilating all of the jews in the world and did
manage to murder a very SIGNIFICANT  portion of the entire world's
jewish population.   The jews that your people murdered were not killed
IN WAR.      I see no reason for the jews of the world to "get over
it"      I can understand that for you-----it was just another failed attempt. 
Approximately 2000 years ago-----a jewish girl gave birth to a baby-----just another baby------yet millions of "Christians"  seem to have NOT GOTTEN 
OVER IT.     In fact ---during the same period of time ----romans were busy
crucifying TENS OF THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE-----and also feeding
people-----as an entertainment---for people like you----to their lions.   
Yet there are millions of 'Christians' in the world who have not "gotten over"
the incidental crucifixion of just another innocent Pharisee man.  ----and then
there is the case of a whore named amina----who dropped a bastard she
named muhummad---in a trading town in Arabia----generally a caravan stop-over------lots of people have yet to get over it.    Does that fact annoy you too?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2017)

I should add----my mom told me about the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE  (circa 1915) 
that took place before SHE was born-------when I was about seven---which was
probably before you were born.     20 years later I was treating an ARMENIAN
woman-----for progressive cardiac failure.    She was still talking about the annihilation of her family-----in 1915.    She never got over it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I am convicted of holocaust but I did not even live back then. Did you know the Arbeit macht frei lettering was retrieved and copies now show off on each job center?


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> I should add----my mom told me about the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE  (circa 1915)
> that took place before SHE was born-------when I was about seven---which was
> probably before you were born.     20 years later I was treating an ARMENIAN
> woman-----for progressive cardiac failure.    She was still talking about the annihilation of her family-----in 1915.    She never got over it.


You was seven before your mother was even born? Yeah, this explains why I stand convicted of brolomaust.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I should add----my mom told me about the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE  (circa 1915)
> ...



the sentence is clear----the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE---took place before my
mother was born.     The victims were Christians----the murderers were muslims.     Interestingly----My mother never mentioned the fact that the victims were Christians and the murderers were Muslim.   At age seven
"Armenian"   sounded like  "Arabian"   to me.    I was well into my teens
before I came to understand that the Armenian genocide was not
carried out by Nazis ----upon arabs.    When I was a kid----all the TURKS
I knew-----were Christians----with extra lines in their crosses----like the syrians


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




in what country were you convicted?     When I was five years old-----I was
convicted of killing some person named  "Jesus"------a few years later I learned that the person named Jesus had died almost 2000 years before I was born.     I was also told that if I had not killed  "jesus"----he would still
be alive.     I did argue that people do not live that long.    My argument was
ignored


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The Armenian genocide was a matter of decades that peaked during WWI.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



nope      the  "peak"    was a specific era ------in which a HUGE number of
Armenian Christians were murdered -----it was between the years  1915 thru 17.   Nazi Genocide of jews-----was also a PEAK in reference to European genocide of jews which lasted more than a millennium.    Muslim genocide of
both Jews and Christians has been ongoing for 1400 years.    Lately---the
genocide of Christians by muslims has actually surpassed the genocide of
jews by muslims.      The genocide of hindus by muslims seems to have dipped significantly in the past 45 years.    The genocides are like sin waves


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


If you are born as a German, you are guilty of Holocaust. This is a relatively new development. The Nuremberg Trials denied a collective guilt. In the first decades after the war, the parties promoted the establishment of Greater Germany, today it is an offensive to name your nationality. Germans are "humans", "world citizens" but never Germans. Bunch of freaks.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I have never encountered the phenomenon you describe


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Attend a German history lesson or listen to our politicians babbling of "our historic responsibility".


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



that's what bothers you? -----------you are very THIN SKINNED


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Wouldn´t care if some nuts go mad. But its omnipresent, a tool to suppress our natural desire for sovereignty and unity. It comes with a bunch of other "golden rules" not to be broken but they all have no roots in our law.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




I am guessing that you are german and very neurotic and nostalgic


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I know what you mean with "nostalgic"...
But in reality, I simply don´t like to be blamed for what I did not do.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



no one is blaming YOU for what YOU did not do.    It is all in your mind.   Social responsibility is a  SOCIETY ISSUE


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Obviously, you have not been to Germany.

Germany: Participation in Pegida-Demonstration earns Priest employment ban


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



true-----I have never been to Germany


----------



## grapple (Feb 23, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



  Your jew skin lampshade is bullshit.  Bulllllll Shitttttt!  Tell me.  Are you jewish?  Or just one of their obedient slaves.  I have another "let down" for you.  The Nazis never turned any jews into soap.  Also, what in the hell does seeing or handling a war trophy Luger have to do with anything.  Just because it may have been real doesn't mean the lampshade was made out of jew skin.  Don't be so gullible.


----------



## grapple (Feb 23, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



  No.  There was some truth being told.  The U.S. did officially go to war with Germany.  The U.S. did invade Normandy.  There was a general named Patton.  And so on and so on.  But the lies outweigh the truths by a long shot.  And what really doesn't help is simply not being allowed to discuss the truth.  There is a thread around here you might be interested in looking up.  If you are interested in some real truth.  It's called, "The Holocaust.  The Fake History."  The mods helped crush the truth by closing the thread down to further debate.


----------



## grapple (Feb 23, 2017)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



  What EXACTLY did your grandfather tell you.  So I can be a little more specific about the lies he told you.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 23, 2017)

grapple said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > grapple said:
> ...


The only liar around here is you you dumb ass, there are REAMS of evidence to prove the holocaust only delusional bed wetters and Nazis claim otherwise.


----------



## grapple (Feb 23, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



  I hope you're not saying that I said the holocaust never happened.  Because it did.  The point is that it is all largely horseshit.  Before war put an end to the program, Germany deported 60 to 70% of its jews to Palestine under The Haavara Agreement.  That doesn't sound like much of a genocide to me.  Also, I could include a couple of documents.  One of which was from the International Red Cross.  They say that only about 280,000 jews died in jewish internment camps.  ("death camps")  And why did they die?  Basically because of the Allies bombing the shit out of Germany!


----------



## grapple (Feb 23, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



  Didn't I earlier show you a couple of pictures of a swimming pool they had for inmates at Auschwitz?  And that place is said to have been the worst of the worst "death camp."  Fuck your mountain if evidence.  LOOK AT THE PICTURES!  Are you too far gone to believe your own eyes?!


----------



## grapple (Feb 23, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



  Apparently around here you're not allowed to tell anybody that it didn't happen.  Look up the thread, "The Holocaust.  The Fake Evidence."  Ponder why that thread was closed down to debate but this bullshit thread will probably go on and on.


----------



## grapple (Feb 23, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...



  Face it.  You just want to pretend that the holocaust happened as it is generally believed to have happened.  You have absolutely no interest in the truth.  ADMIT it to me you pathetic worm!


----------



## grapple (Feb 23, 2017)

Penelope said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Eichmann was not a criminal.  Like most modern civil servants, he followed the laws and regulations of his country blindly.  Why do we knock Eichmann, when we expect the same from our officials?
> ...



  Those old people aren't being hounded because they were guilty of anything.  They were being hounded to support the demonization of the Nazis.


----------



## grapple (Feb 23, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



  Bullshit.  If the Germans wanted to annihilate the jews, why did Germany deport 60 to 70% of its jews to Palestine under The Haavara Agreement?  And why did around 150,000 Jews actually fight FOR the Nazis.


----------



## grapple (Feb 23, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> I should add----my mom told me about the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE  (circa 1915)
> that took place before SHE was born-------when I was about seven---which was
> probably before you were born.     20 years later I was treating an ARMENIAN
> woman-----for progressive cardiac failure.    She was still talking about the annihilation of her family-----in 1915.    She never got over it.



  Did she tell you it was the jews that did it?  Look at the thread a little lower in the listings here called "The Jewish Genocide."


----------



## Vastator (Feb 23, 2017)

Something tells me Cultsmasher will be back...


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 23, 2017)

Penelope said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Eichmann was not a criminal.  Like most modern civil servants, he followed the laws and regulations of his country blindly.  Why do we knock Eichmann, when we expect the same from our officials?
> ...



Even worse, these Nazi hunters use kidnappings to get their targets, because they can't use the legal official processes of asking foreign countries about their citizens.


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 23, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



How does this logic work?  If a policeman does to you today what is legal but not legal tomorrow, then will you kidnap him and hang him tomorrow?  How can any country function if that is what is called legally justifiable?


----------



## Vastator (Feb 23, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Because might makes right.


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 23, 2017)

Vastator said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yes, and now the Jews are the mightiest.  The Nazis have never been all that nightly, but the Jews are.  Even the Nazis weren't kidnapping foreign citizens abroad.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 23, 2017)

grapple said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



No, I'm not saying that.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 23, 2017)

grapple said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > grapple said:
> ...



You say there is some truth, how much truth? More lies than truth? Sounds a little hard to say how many truths there are in a war and how many lies.
You don't need many lies, and often the lies are attached to the truth.

Yes, the issues around not being able to discuss the Holocaust are a problem, people dress things up as something and then decide it's already accepted what happened. Most for the interests of the right wing Jews. There was a story about school kids in Taiwan learning about WW2 and dressing up as Nazis and doing a little parade. The teacher got sacked because Israel complained, totally ridiculous, as if the Taiwanese have much interested in what happened in Europe in WW2.

Seems Grapple got banned. Is it simply because he came on here and started talking about the holocaust?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2017)

grapple said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I should add----my mom told me about the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE  (circa 1915)
> ...



no----it was turks-------they did it for  "allah"


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Eichmann was not a policeman.    Osama bin Laden was not a policeman


----------



## Toro (Feb 23, 2017)

Re:holocaust deniers

There sure are a lot of moronic idiots in the world.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



The concept that the mass murder of people by the Nazis was a criminal
act has already been determined to be true by the Court at Nuremburg


----------



## ding (Feb 23, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> The Holocaust myth is the biggest ponzi scam in the history of the world.   .....


_In one room, where they were piled up twenty or thirty naked men, killed by starvation, George Patton would not even enter. He said that he would get sick if he did so. I made the visit deliberately, in order to be in a position to give_ first-hand _evidence of these things if ever, in the future, there develops a tendency to charge these allegations merely to “propaganda.”_

Dwight D. Eisenhower

Ohrdruf

But at least Vastator and Penelope agree with you.  So you got that going for you.


----------



## theliq (Feb 24, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Yes I know,it has all worn thin,especially with the way the Palestinians have been treated,frigid


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 24, 2017)

theliq said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Well, the problem is that both sides are getting taken for a ride by the leaders. Groups like Hamas are using conflict to keep their own support among their own people, as well as the right wing in Israel. 

The US has done something similar, Bush goes to war in Iraq, creates a much larger and more dangerous conflict, then it suddenly becomes more in the interest of voters to have a right wing leadership who is willing to then fight the people they created in the first place.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 24, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


No. He didnt get banned for talking about the holocaust. His first username "cultsmasher" was banned after he posted a thread in which he called for the extermination of what he considered inferior races. He keeps on coming back, and referencing his old threads, and keeps talking about the same stuff. Kinda makes it easy to spot him.  You'd think he'd change is writing style or something....


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 24, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



when did you first understand that  Heinrich Himmler was a saint?.   Think back to your childhood.      I remember knowing the name  MICKEY MANTLE-----and can even visualize his baseball card-----way back when I was eight years old    (long long time ago)      I remember when your hero--EICHMANN  was captured in Argentina.   How did you feel about that event ?  (assuming you remember it)


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 24, 2017)

Vastator said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > grapple said:
> ...



Oh, that's good. You never really know what's going on with people around here.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 24, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Seems Grapple got banned. Is it simply because he came on here and started talking about the holocaust?




Since theliq, Sunniman and anotherlife are still here, if you possessed any basic logical abilities whatsoever, you would not have posed such a question.


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 24, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



That is dubious at best, because the Nurnberg courts looked at Nazis only.  So they didn't punish criminal activity.  They punished only the Nazi brand.  That way the Nurnberg courts actually encourage crime, including the crime of ethnic cleansing.  This was even implemented around Germany in the same time as those courts were in session.  The hight of hippocricy.


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 24, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Can I answer it like this?  There is a little Eichmann in all of us, if you ever worked in government, even if it is the Israeli government.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 24, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



you can and you did provide an answer to a simple question ----with an idiotic conglomeration of words that are meaningless.     Of course----Eichmann had two ears and so do I.    HOWEVER a compendium of physical similarities
is NOT THE ISSUE


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 24, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



what is your mother tongue?


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 24, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Hahaha.  I like your style!  By the way, eichmann means egg man, like egg head, like Humpty Dumpty.  Now why did the Jews have to break him?


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 24, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



My mother tongue?  Hebrew.  Hehe.  No, I'm just joking.  My mother tongue is western szekler, European but not Indo European, one of the languages that the French bullies have been eagerly working to kill off for the last 200 years.  And for that reason, my favorite foreign language is German, I want to speak that as a second mother tongue.  I almost can, a German girl mistook me for a German over the phone the other day.

By the way, why is my mother tongue important, come to think of it?  I am already on the ethnic cleanse off list of European governments and super powers for the past 200 years.  How does that relate to this Jew international law breaking and Nazi hunting?  Interesting.


----------



## theliq (Feb 24, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Seems Grapple got banned. Is it simply because he came on here and started talking about the holocaust?
> ...


I actually believe in a Free Israel and Free Palestine,and have bee consistent with this desire on here since I have been on this site.....Regrettably You have not,just the usual schism thinking for you....go away you bore.....you don't do logic so why say you do.st


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 25, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



try again ----eich  does not mean  "egg"  in german-----or Hebrew.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 25, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



you seem NERVOUS about the past filth in which you and your kith and kin have engaged


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 25, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Not Eiche, not Eichemann, but Eichmann. 

How about Yiddish?  Yiddish is interesting actually, because it is the industrialized Hebrew by having turned German.  Only you forgot the umlauts in it.


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 25, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It makes sense that you single out people by their language.  This is what centralized national governments do, all socialist, all outlined by the Jews of ww1.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 25, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



I am still not convinced that the name of your hero  EICHMANN   means  
"eggman"--------your concept of Yiddish is really idiotic.    As to the prosecution of
your cult leaders-------it is a matter of justice.   You would not understand


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 25, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



It makes sense that you read the standard literature of the Nazi movement.  I lived in proximity to people like you in my childhood---LONG AGO.     An hour ride on my bike would bring me to the area where the truck drivers stopped and near the train tracks------where the alcoholics and whores resided and the little huts that were rented by the hour.------your literature was fluttering in the wind.   None of your theories are new to me-----later on as an adult----when I treated dogs in the
hospital wards for the criminally insane------I came across the same stuff


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 26, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



But Yiddish is pretty good, I thought.  You can understand it, everyone can understand it.  You can't say the same for Hebrew. 

And the justice thing, who's justice do you mean?  The justice of those who write history because they are the winners?  I think you need to explain this a little better, because not easy to understand your concept.


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 26, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I don't defend those people.  You seem to describe goons.  A modern government, even if it is a national socialist centralized totalitarian government, can't do well any more with goons as a foundation.  The interesting part I think is who control the process of turning national governments into national socialist governments in the 21st century, and I think it is the same people who laid the foundations of ww1-2 and started nationalism in the first place.  And they are not the royals and the ancient aristocracy.  Hehe.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 26, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



I don't defend those people.  You seem to describe goons.  A modern
government, even if it is a national socialist centralized totalitarian
, can't do well any more with goons as a foundation.  The interesting
part I think is who control the process of turning national governments
into national socialist governments in the 21st century, and I think it is
the same people who laid the foundations of ww1-2 and started
nationalism in the first place.  And they are not the royals and the
ancient aristocracy.  Hehe.[/QUOTE]

Your writing is not clear.   However I have extracted a few  "concepts".    
Your first interesting allusion is to  "a national socialist centralized
totalitarian government....."      Historically, I an think of a few------one
would be the historic  SPARTA. 
Another such society would be  JAPAN.       Your fourth garbled
sentence alludes to  "who controls the process of turning
national governments into national socialist governments in the 21st
century"----as if IT is somesort of discrete FORCE   "in the 21st century"  
(???)----"and it is the same people who laid the foundation of ww 1-2" 
OH?     Who are they?.   "SOCIALISM" is an economic form  that
characterizes every human social group MORE OR LESS.
The building of ROADS and PUBLIC BATHS is a SOCIAL PROJECT.   
Even the nuclear family practices  socialist economy when the whole
family eats out of the same pot.     As to the same people who laid the
foundation ofww 1-2<<< at this point you wax psychotic since historically
all peoples practice socialist economy MORE OR LESS.   Psyhotic
in the sense that you have devolved into  'word salad' .   
Try to get your mind unscrambled------there are a whole lot of
anti-psychotics on the market.    Quetiapine is said to be fairly safe


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 26, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Yiddish is understandable to those who speak it and Hebrew is understandable to those who speak it.     Concepts of justice are fairly fixed thruout the world of human societies.   In fact,  such concepts are virtually HARDWIRED in the human
brain as demonstrated by some esoteric observations of humans which survived
alone "in the wild"    The unschooled, unsocialized human ---in some rare observations of such rare cases,   maintain a sense of possession and  'fair play'.
The concept of  "murder"  as a crime is fairly constant thruout the world.
As to those who "write history"-----anyone who can write, can write history


----------



## Leon2014 (Apr 16, 2017)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> The only evidence I ever needed was the word of my grandfather who saw the death camps first hand.



My grandfather says he saw the Loch Ness Monster, because he's my Grandfather, I believe him implicitly


----------

